# Leak In 26rks



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks for the advice on the Grand Canyon, I have another problem. I just stepped on the carpet in the bedroom of my 26rks, and too my suprise the carpet was wet. This is by the outside door, next to the bathroom wall. I checked under the bathroom sink right away, and no water on the floor, no leaks at the fittings. There is a black drain from the sink, into the wall that divides the bathroom from the bedroom. my suspicion is that there is a leak or crack in that black drain pipe in the wall? There is no other water source there and it hasn't rained more than a sprinkle since I have been here in Fl. This is the shakdown cruise so, If I can't find it, back to the dealer when I get back to NJ. The rug is not "soaking" wet, but wet more than damp is you know what I mean. The only thing I can do, is stop using the bathroom sink to shave or brush my teeth until I find out where it is coming from. Anyone with a similar problem in the 26rks please give me your input.
thanks all
rabbit


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rabbit25,

Water leaks can be a bear to track down! Water can travel along and in walls to a point far from the source.

You might check the plumbing under the tub. There is an access panel to get at it, and it is not unheard of for the various hose fitting not to be tight.

Also, check the water pump. I am not sure where it is located on your model, but there are numerous fittings there as well.

If you have not had rain (what a pleasant thought!







), that would tend to rule out a leak in the roof or structure, and that is good news!









Keep us posted, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Where is the water heater and bypass on the 26?

No help just more places to check.

Keep us posted.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do you have a pressure reg on your water hook up hose? The campground could be helping a leak start if pressure is too high or surges. If necesary when tracking down, change the angle of the trailer to be off level in different directions to try and pin point a specific area it might be coming from.

John


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ours was leaking behind the toilet, had to tighten all the connections they were very loose...just a drip but it built up


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I noticed your outside sink/stove is right over there too you might have water in there and its leaking on the backside. Or fill the bathroom sink and drain it with the cabinet door open to check for leaks.

Good Luck

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with JohnP2000, check all the fittings having to do with the outside sink, as well as all the supply and drain fittings for the bathroom sink. If fact while your at it, check all the plumbing fittings. These can work loose from time to time, and should be checked periodically anyway, but sometimes they come from the factory pretty loose. Don't overtighten them as this may crack them.

Good luck with your leak detection, and keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Where is the water heater and bypass on the 26?
> 
> No help just more places to check.
> 
> ...


the water heater is at the other end of the trialer in the kitchen area.
The only water source near where the carpet is wet, is the bathroom. The sink is the most likely culprit, since it is right next to the wall seperating the bath and bedrooms. 
Pete


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Do you have a pressure reg on your water hook up hose? The campground could be helping a leak start if pressure is too high or surges. If necesary when tracking down, change the angle of the trailer to be off level in different directions to try and pin point a specific area it might be coming from.
> 
> John
> [snapback]77864[/snapback]​


thanks John, i do have a pressure reg on the water., I have been hooked up here since Monday, today is thursday and this just happened sometime yesterday or last night. I unhooked the water, filled my fresh water tank and will try that for a few days until I can figure it out. I have a small fan, trying to dry the carpet, then once I get it dried I'll start trying to find out where it came from.
Pete


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I noticed your outside sink/stove is right over there too you might have water in there and its leaking on the backside. Or fill the bathroom sink and drain it with the cabinet door open to check for leaks.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


John,
that might be a possibility, I never thought of that, I'll check that first thing tomorrow. thanks for the tip.
Pete


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the floor plan on your unit but the tubs are a real issue. Mine ran down between the surround and the tub itself then onto the floor which made it appear to be coming from under the wall. It was a bear to figure out but an easy fix was a bead of silicone directing the water back to the tub. No problem since but took forever to find the source. Good luck.


----------

